# Pocket in fore udder



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Like everyone else I am striving to breed better goats. My 2 girls have amazing udders, high, wide and well attached. However they have pockets in their fore udders. I guess all things considered, if the rest of the udder is outstanding, a well extension smooth fore udder is icing on the cake. How will a pocket effect the longivity of a heavy producing doe? 

I wondered if anyone has any pictures of good and bad for udders.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

http://images.search.conduit.com/ImageP ... rt=35&pos=
This is a bad goats udder

http://images.search.conduit.com/ImageP ... rt=0&pos=6

This is a good picture of different udders


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Let me see if I have any good pics of my girls from last year.... they had/have pockets...


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would say that over time the foreudder attachments would weaken and the udder would begin to sag in front. If you really like the does, I would breed them to a buck whose dam has very smooth attachements, keep the kids until they freshen and if they freshen with better udders than the dams, I would sell them and keep the kids. With those kids you would still want to breed them to a buck with smooth udder attachments behind him to keep the fault from coming out in any future generations.

This is kind of what I am doing with my herd since I am building a quality group of does. I plan to keep at least one doe kid from each doe, freshen her out and if she is an improvement sell the dam and keep the kids.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What was the orangey colored stuff on the one in the bad udder section? pic 19.
And on the good ones, one with some sort of fold or dip high up? #12. Sorry dont know the terms.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

the links wont show the right udder


----------

